# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Edge Master 2

## Philipbest

I am looking for a motor for an Edge Master 2. It's an oldie but goodie. Please, anybody know of one ?

----------


## Fabian Corio

I would suggest that you check the info on the motor plate and then try Google search.
That same motor might have been used in many other devices by the time your Edge Master 2 was made.
I bet you´ll get far more results.

----------

